# Striper Season Starts this Sat in MD



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I completely forgot about the MD Striper Season. Are you guys ready? I will be. If I am off on Sat, I may hit Bay Bridge or just go to any place and troll one line.

joe


----------



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

Oh yeah. I might get out there Saturday but i fear its going to be a mad house on the water. If you get out there watch out for the power boats. :beer:


----------



## yakattacker (Mar 19, 2011)

Wish I could this weekend! Hopefully the weather keeps away a lot of people so you have the bridge to yourself. I can't make it this weekend, but I am 90% sure I'll be out somewhere all day next Sunday, 4/24. Thinking maybe the bridge as well, or if its rough, maybe St Jerome's. Let me know if you plan on going out next weekend!


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

yakattacker said:


> Wish I could this weekend! Hopefully the weather keeps away a lot of people so you have the bridge to yourself. I can't make it this weekend, but I am 90% sure I'll be out somewhere all day next Sunday, 4/24. Thinking maybe the bridge as well, or if its rough, maybe St Jerome's. Let me know if you plan on going out next weekend!


Not 23 and 24. and I am scheduled work all weekends Until June 1st. But some projects will be cancelled.

Joe


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

might go sunday for a shakedown trip. been doing well with bws from spsp from shore (38,32,24 and some 20s) so i'll drift some bws and see what hits. new rod and reel loaded with 30# diamond braid and another with a buck tail and bkd loaded and ready to drop if i see some arches


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Sam,
What is BSW?


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

big sweaty woman? whats the context:beer:


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I will ask for BSW when I get to Tyler's in Chesapeake Beach. Must be a local brand. Anyway, tomorrow's weather will be too much for me. I don't like holding a rod during T-storm all day. I hate to miss the first day of the season.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i know BKDs and BFGs but not BSW. going to fish with the big rods from pax nas, believe me if i hear thunder the rods go in the truck. higher than normal tides, rain, wind = striper time.

sunday looks to be sunny but still very windy gusts to 30mph


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I have been working this morning (Sat). But I am not so upset. The weather looks bad today. Tomorow will be sunny but the wind is strong W 15-20 knots. SPSP may not be bad tomorow (W wind)...

Joe


----------



## BlueHwy (Sep 1, 2009)

ComeOnFish said:


> Sam,
> What is BSW?


Did you mean "BWS" from Sam's post? I believe it is bloodworms.


----------



## yakattacker (Mar 19, 2011)

It does look nasty out today. With a wind to the West, would you launch out of SPSP? I generally try to plan it so I have to paddle INTO the wind or against the current when I launch so I have it to my back on the return. Wish I could join you tomorrow, but if you go, good luck!





ComeOnFish said:


> I have been working this morning (Sat). But I am not so upset. The weather looks bad today. Tomorow will be sunny but the wind is strong W 15-20 knots. SPSP may not be bad tomorow (W wind)...
> 
> Joe


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

it might have been nasty but a good day for rock fish 
View attachment 5412


too windy for the yak at pax nas so had to use surf rods 42 3/4" post spawn female, personal best from shore


----------



## yakattacker (Mar 19, 2011)

Great fish surfnsam! Where is this Pax location you are referring to? Even greater that this cow was post spawn!



surfnsam said:


> it might have been nasty but a good day for rock fish
> View attachment 5412
> 
> 
> too windy for the yak at pax nas so had to use surf rods 42 3/4" post spawn female, personal best from shore


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

patuxent naval air station at the mouth of the river and goes on around hog point to the bay. hog point being the line across the mouth where the state says the bay begins. the only problem is that only military, retired military and DoD can get on the base.


----------



## yakattacker (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey Joe,
Ever have any luck in St. Jerome's for croaker? Weather is iffy tomorrow on the bay so I'm going to launch out of Buzz's and cruise the inlet in hopes the wind/waves break to troll for a trophy, but have my cooked salad shrimp ready as a result of your recommendations during your Wicomico river trip. I want to get something for the dinner table if not a 28"+ Post Spawn Cow 



ComeOnFish said:


> I have been working this morning (Sat). But I am not so upset. The weather looks bad today. Tomorow will be sunny but the wind is strong W 15-20 knots. SPSP may not be bad tomorow (W wind)...
> 
> Joe


----------

